
The 24/7 Lifestyle: Time Management in the Home Office (2003) - ohjeez
http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=30420
======
ohjeez
I'm taken with how different the suggestions are, like "consider paying your
bills online." Who today would imagine that even needs to be discussed?

